# does anyone here have favorite titles of videogames that are very comforting to you?



## missfoxymoon (Dec 21, 2012)

when Im having a crappy day and when I feel down I play a game to relieve some stress, do any of you guys do this too? back in middle school, the game Ocarina of Time, was like a comforting blanket too me when I always felt sad, playing it cheered me up and never failed to do so =3 it cheers me up because it has such an amazing story to get into, the music is just beautiful and playing in those dungeons and fighting bad guys took alot of negativity off my mind because in the game im being a hero trying to save a kingdom from evil...silly i know x'D everyone here share all of your favorite titles and why they comfort u in some way


----------



## NoMoreRunnin (Oct 7, 2012)

I just checked my games and realized I don't have many inspirational, bright and happy games. 
Portal is good for a laugh and stress free. 
Half the fun for me is playing online with my friends. The only friends I have. :cry
The shenanigans with helicopters and stuff on Battlefield 3 is great. 
Zombie games are fun just BECAUSE. 

But ideally Skyrim is really great escapism, because adventuring beautiful scenery. Creating a neat character. Being the hero, or a thief, or murderer.


----------



## missfoxymoon (Dec 21, 2012)

NoMoreRunnin said:


> I just checked my games and realized I don't have many inspirational, bright and happy games.
> Portal is good for a laugh and stress free.
> Half the fun for me is playing online with my friends. The only friends I have. :cry
> The shenanigans with helicopters and stuff on Battlefield 3 is great.
> ...


 XD well it doesn't have to be a sunshiny and bright happy game or anything >w< I play alot of fighting games also to relieve stress, I havent played Skyrim yet but I do think it looks pretty amazing and inspiring for imagination


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Any of the Elder Scrolls games fit this for me. Escaping reality and playing as... me (or whatever character with a back story I came up with).


----------



## DizzyFrank (Nov 27, 2012)

I'd say The Last Story because i think it's pretty soothing for a rpg or any of the Ys games.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Halo 2


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

I like Starcraft. It's effective at keeping my mind off the things I usually obsess about.


----------



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)

I felt this thread needed a 70 MB picture


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

I like Wii Boxing, I don't think it's technically a video game but it really helps me vent and it's a good upper body workout. I really like the KO's, except when it's me.


----------



## Sniper Wolf (Oct 19, 2012)

Metal gear solid


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

When I was a teenager in high school, I'd come home depressed or angry very often. I used to put in Grand Theft Auto San Andreas and go on a rampage to remedy that. Something about causing mass amounts of destruction and killing tons of innocent people in the game is very therapeutic for some reason. I guess it's because I know I wouldn't do something like that in real life, no matter how angry or depressed I was.

That's probably the first and only instance you'll ever hear of a Grand Theft Auto game having a positive influence on someone's life.


----------



## CreatureAbe (Dec 25, 2012)

I used to play a game called dark cloud and dark cloud 2/chronicle it was my favorite childhood game which I would always dive into if something went wrong in reality I have recently set up my old ps2 to play it on the occasion to remind myself of what a great game it was. It always comforted me in times of need and has never failed me.


----------



## Eschara (Dec 12, 2012)

Mine was ocarina of time too, I've played that game through so many times. Dark cloud was awesome too upgrading your weapons and all that but I never beat that 100 trial dungeon to get the final chronicle sword.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I love playing the Ratchet and Clank games... always gets my mind off of the real world!!


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

Skyrim. When i was a kid Spyro or Kingdom Hearts did the trick for me.


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

Corvus Cowl said:


> Any of the Elder Scrolls games fit this for me. Escaping reality and playing as... me (or whatever character with a back story I came up with).


MORROWIND all the way !


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

When I was in school, playing Secret of Mana on the SNES or Starcraft on the PC just took me away to another universe. I got allot of enjoyment out of those games. I love to play street fighter also, but never found anyone localy that liked that game :/


----------



## Things Unsaid (Nov 26, 2012)

I have better luck playing games that require a lot of focus these days. I loved RPGs (Final Fantasy, Chrono Trigger) and action-RPGs (Zelda, Secret of Mana) growing up and they definitely whisked me away to a brighter and more comforting world, but now nostalgia trips like Ecco the Dolphin or any moderately difficult puzzle game do a better job of distracting me.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I play a lot of video games from my childhood whenever I'm feeling upset. It brings back a lot of good memories for me, just indulging in the nostalgia and whatnot. I bring out the N64, GameCube and the PS and play some Ocarina of Time, Spyro, and Crash Bandicoot.

I also enjoy playing a lot of Portal since Wheatley's humour is hilarious and the game is really distracting to play.


----------



## Cnidaria (Dec 13, 2012)

I used to do this so much, I used to love the clunky old Resident Evil games (the newer ones are too fast paced and too stressful for me), anything Zelda (especially Wind Waker, I'd have to be hipster and say that's my favourite) and Animal Crossing. I just love getting lost in a really engaging game, but I don't really enjoy it like I used to. I always think about the things I should be doing instead, and then it's not fun when you feel guilty about it.


----------



## glasscaseofemotion (Dec 15, 2012)

I like killing zombies in any black ops game, I also found comfort in playing Bioshock on ps3 that was a great game, Assassin's Creed was cool but everytime I play one of the games I find my OCD going crazy and having to play missions over and over again, so it takes awhile for me to beat those lol


----------



## glasscaseofemotion (Dec 15, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> When I was a teenager in high school, I'd come home depressed or angry very often. I used to put in Grand Theft Auto San Andreas and go on a rampage to remedy that. Something about causing mass amounts of destruction and killing tons of innocent people in the game is very therapeutic for some reason. I guess it's because I know I wouldn't do something like that in real life, no matter how angry or depressed I was.
> 
> That's probably the first and only instance you'll ever hear of a Grand Theft Auto game having a positive influence on someone's life.


haha I used to do the same that was the best GTA ever!


----------



## Monfie (Sep 12, 2012)

puyopop fever. the action keeps me from thinking about whatever it was that was bothering me. the less i have to think, the better :yes


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Legend of Zelda (Twilight Princess & Ocarina of Time) and Spyro the dragon (the PS1 games), Gran Turismo, and Grand Theft Auto.


----------



## Niregonian (Dec 10, 2012)

For me, Spyro was always number one. Who doesn't love a little purple dragon? I remember playing on the ps1 for hours on end. The feeling of finally collecting all the gems and other items was always fulfilling.
Another old game was One Piece Mansion. Once you got a strategy in, you were good to go. Also the characters were adorable!
The Jak and Daxter series was fun to explore, and causing havoc was a great stress reliever. Just don't go too far out in the water ;__;


----------



## dachickmagnet (Jan 30, 2012)

noone mentioned max payne yet?


----------



## DragonNewf (Dec 29, 2012)

An old favourite of mine: The Longest Journey
Although it's an old point and click adventure game, it's got a really interesting and complex story that pulls you in.


----------



## missfoxymoon (Dec 21, 2012)

XD glad to see some Zelda fans here!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

missfoxymoon said:


> XD glad to see some Zelda fans here!


I can't imagine how anyone born in my generation couldn't love at least one zelda game. :no

link to the past is my top favorite.


----------



## STARTINGfromNOTHNG (Jan 12, 2013)

Super Mario Bros... the sidescrolling versions always cheer me up and take me back to when I was a kid... or even Super Mario 64 for that matter. Now that I'm into n64 games I'd definitely recommend starfox too, such a fun game


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

Niregonian said:


> For me, Spyro was always number one. Who doesn't love a little purple dragon? I remember playing on the ps1 for hours on end. The feeling of finally collecting all the gems and other items was always fulfilling.
> Another old game was One Piece Mansion. Once you got a strategy in, you were good to go. Also the characters were adorable!
> The Jak and Daxter series was fun to explore, and causing havoc was a great stress reliever. Just don't go too far out in the water ;__;


I loved Spyro and Jak and Daxter! Jak 2 was the first PS2 game I ever played. It came free with my system, and I played it out of curiosity. I'm so glad I did.

Final Fantasy X, X-2, and XII are my favorites, particularly XII. It's the only game I play on a regular basis. The graphics and music are good. Plus, it brings back good memories of me when I was in high school with my geek friends and we always talked about games and anime. Ah, good times.


----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)

I've always found the Harvest Moon games to be comforting. Nice music, cute graphics, happy characters, and it was so easy to get lost in the simplicity of the game and forget everything else.


----------



## DizzyFrank (Nov 27, 2012)

Minecraft is very relaxing! to me anyways.


----------



## LONDN (Dec 17, 2012)

<<<Sorry, edited post because i want to get off this forum thanks, LONDN>>>


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Any TW game, civilization series, it's fun to invade other countries, or Assassins creed.


----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


> Any TW game, civilization series, it's fun to invade other countries, or Assassins creed.


I absolutely love the TW series. I've played them all except the original Shogun and Medieval. They create great role-play opportunities and there's something extremely satisfying about seeing huge swathes of people fall from concentrated musket fire. The impressive fireworks of an exploding ship is also wonderful and it always brings a smile to my face.


----------



## Bradleyford (Jan 15, 2013)

Luvere said:


> I've always found the Harvest Moon games to be comforting. Nice music, cute graphics, happy characters, and it was so easy to get lost in the simplicity of the game and forget everything else.


Yea. I like freeplay and sandbox games. Has anyone tried Garry's mod? 
I'd have to say Harvest Moon and Animal Crossing are amazing
Garry's Mod is really amazing too, you just explore endlessly. I actually role play within the game. There's also a game called "The Polynomial" you put in your music and travel through space while all the stars react to it.
Honestly, I find "The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask" to be quite relaxing. That game is all about helping people! It's a really good game.


----------



## SterilizeMe (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't play it, but I like to watch Starcraft tournaments. I also like to watch Day9's videos. He always cheers me up. 

When I'm feeling down, I often play WoW. Sometimes, it's just me, sitting alone somewhere fishing, but the scenery is so lovely that it's rather soothing.


----------



## Bradleyford (Jan 15, 2013)

missfoxymoon said:


> XD glad to see some Zelda fans here!


Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask is so awesome! It's about helping people! It makes you feel really good actually... I actually can cry thinking about it. Such a great game.


----------

